# Amazing gift from Kalevala



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Two amazing shirts from a friend in Findland. Thank You for an awesome gift???????? none of this would have ever happened if it wasn't for the Forum. I hope no matter what happens in the future, I want to keep in touch with my friend in Findland.
View attachment 252020
View attachment 252022


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Awesome gift!!!! Way to go Kal, spread the word of metal!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

That's awesome!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Like all previous post


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Good to see you back


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Andy


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Epic t-shirt...epic slinger... epic epics. Kalevala! Woooooooooo!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Sorry... I merged the two posts and the pics disappeared.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats very cool of Kal.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

No problem MJ????


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Those are very cool shirts


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Two amazing shirts from a friend in Findland. Thank You for an awesome gift none of this would have ever happened if it wasn't for the Forum. I hope no matter what happens in the future, I want to keep in touch with my friend in Findland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope that size is right


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

They are perfect, I got a lot of great comments on the one I wore today


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

not seeing anything,but Welcome back!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Tag said:


> No problem MJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh there they are,lol.


----------

